# What to do w/leaves?



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

So it's that time of year for me here in northern Alabama. Leaves are starting to come off trees (especially my sickly oak tree). I have two large oaks in my front yard where I have zoysia....what does everyone do/recommend with leaves? Typically I've mulched them in, but I'm not sure if that's actually what's best. I hate raking/blowing/bagging....and don't really feel like renting a yard vacuum....so looking forward to hearing what people do and recommend!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Depends how lazy I'm feeling. Sometimes I mulch with the rider other times I use the rotary walk behind and bag them. Sometimes I just blow them into a pile then using a plastic thrash can I dump them into the back of my truck. Drive slowly till I get on a dirt road then open up the tailgate and let them fly :mrgreen:


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Living just south of you in Cullman I feel your pain. It's not nearly as bad as previous years as I literally had a forest taken out of my yard at great expense. However, there is still woods bordering 80% of my yard.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Most of my leaves ( I only have 1 tree), seem to collect between me and my neighbors houses and in my flower beds along the house. I usually just pick them up and put them in with the yard waste. If there aren't that many I will get my leaf blower and blow them out into the street for the wind and the cars to redistribute them in the neighborhood


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

I pray for that big wind to blow them over to the neighbors yard. Seriously, I had the trees removed back in the spring. --- problem gone away.


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

From the general discussion forum if you didn't see it!

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9OhxKlrWwc[/media]


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

TC2 said:


> From the general discussion forum if you didn't see it!
> 
> [media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9OhxKlrWwc[/media]


I think this is more of a "how to get leaves off the yard without having a heart attack" as opposed to what to do with them afterward thread


----------



## Miralcos (Sep 20, 2017)

I have always just mowed them up. Used to have woods around my property and it took a couple of years to get ahead of it, but once I did, all I had to do was mow them up a couple of times every year.


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Finally got back around to this thread...this is what happens when you're traveling every week for work. Mowing them up is what I've generally been doing. Just afraid they fall quicker than I can mow them up over the next 4-6 weeks. I suppose no real harm, just makes the front yard less attractive. Haven't watched the TedX talk, but will soon.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

My neighbor has a large evergreen Magnolia that never sheds all its leaves at once, so no worries there. It does drop rather large leaves thru out the year, but once again, no worries, since the wind takes them away on a regular basis. My backyard is surrounded by trees - Oaks, Maple, and a few others that I have no idea what they are, and they are shedders. In the fall, I mulch them all in - even when the grass is so covered that I can't see it. I keep my SA about four inches, so it takes the mulched leaves rather well.

When we have storms that blow leaves and limbs into the yard, I will rake and bag them all since mowing over tree limbs wrecks a mower blade.


----------

